# Pompanos Again at GSP



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Our family got out on the beach Thursday evening around 5:45. Lines were in the water soon after that and waiting for something to hit any of them. Didn’t have to wait long though, with a catfish hitting one of my poles and then what seemed to be one after another. (Tired of catfish!) My pole bent over again and I’m thinking oh no another catfish, but when I set the hook I noticed this fish acted different than the earlier ones. After realizing that it could be a pompano, I was excited to be fishing again. Fish broke the surface and there she was …. a nice pompano measuring 14”. Somewhere around 7:30 it was almost time to go, but we got another bite, reeling in our second pompano at 12-1/4”. All in all what a wonderful time we had! All fish was caught on sand fleas.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice. Across from the water tower again? I haven't surf fished in 30 days, just haven't had a good weather pattern line up with work schedule. Any grass that day? I surfed AL Point today and the sargassum was matted up so thick I wouldn't have been surprised to see chicken dolphin.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

pompanostradamus said:


> Very nice. Across from the water tower again? I haven't surf fished in 30 days, just haven't had a good weather pattern line up with work schedule. Any grass that day? I surfed AL Point today and the sargassum was matted up so thick I wouldn't have been surprised to see chicken dolphin.


Yes, that’s where we fished on Thursday. I know what you mean. It’s was June 3 since we fished last. I wanted to fish on Saturday so much but the weather was so bad we could not. Tried to fish Sunday morning but the sargassum was so thick I didn’t even make one cast. Can’t wait for the next fishing trip…


----------

